# Neuester Tiefpunkt der Politik



## Pala_mit_Gummihammer (18. September 2008)

Passt zwar jetzt nicht ganz so zu WoW aber hat doch etwas mit der derzeitigen Diskussion zwischen Bayerns Innenminister Hermanns und den Gamern zu tun.
Wie ich eben auf shortnews.de lesen musste werden wir Gamer, von Herrn Hermann mit einem potenziellen Triebtäter verglichen. In der News werden explizite Vergleiche zwischen Gamern und Pädophilen gezogen. 

Quelle: http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=727694

So das wollt ich mal loswerden und auch mal nen Thread eröffnen 

Jetzt Comments und Flames on


----------



## crizzle (18. September 2008)

die suchen echt nur irgend welche sündenböcke.. nc


wahrscheinlich zocken deren eigenen kinder "killer"spiele.........


----------



## b1ubb (18. September 2008)

Pala_mit_Gummihammer schrieb:


> Passt zwar jetzt nicht ganz so zu WoW aber hat doch etwas mit der derzeitigen Diskussion zwischen Bayerns Innenminister Hermanns und den Gamern zu tun.



Dann wäre es wohl besser im Gott und die Welt Forum aufgehoben.

zum thema selbst.
ich persönlich würde das nicht so ernst nehmen, da solche behauptungen eh nur negative politik ans tageslicht wirft.


----------



## Monyesak (18. September 2008)

hast du jetzt angst das du verhaftet wirst?


----------



## Pala_mit_Gummihammer (18. September 2008)

crizzle schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich zocken deren eigenen kinder "killer"spiele.........



sehr wahrscheinlich ^^


----------



## crizzle (18. September 2008)

gamer = pädophil ... 

echt die werden immer dreister....     naja ich sag doch das deutschland verkommt..


----------



## Pala_mit_Gummihammer (18. September 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> hast du jetzt angst das du verhaftet wirst?



Wieso??? verstehe jetzt deinen Gedankengang nicht. Wollte lediglich den Schwachsinn aufzeigen den der Innenminister jetzt wieder verzapft. Naja mir könnt es auch eigentlich egal sein wohn ja nicht in Bayern


----------



## German Psycho (18. September 2008)

wir wissen, dass die aussagen schwachsinnig sind. aber denkt mal an eure eltern und deren eltern .. wissen die das auch? 

es gibt leider genug leute die solche aussagen glauben und dann der meinung sind, dass was dagegen getan werden muss. und schon werden solche politiker gewählt ... 

politiker sind das letzte, vor allem wenn sie labern ohne zu wissen worüber sie sprechen.


----------



## CelticBastard (18. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klar! 
Kann der liebe Herr Politiker sich ja nen Keks von Kaufen. 
Zu gerne würde ich ihn dafür verklagen mich/uns als Pädophile abzustempeln.. wie wär es mit einer Sammelklage?? ^^

Die CSU Typen sind doch Geistesgestört! Was fällt den eigentlich ein können die nicht einmal ihre fresse halten?
Als müssten wir Computerspieler nicht schon mit genug vorurteilen kämpfen, werden wir jetzt auch noch Pädophil!

Das tolle an der sache ist wir zahlen steuern um solchen Affen die Anzüge und Autos zu finanzieren... mir läuft es eiskalt den Rücken runter.

mfg


----------



## Xelyna (18. September 2008)

> das man bei Spielen mit gewalthaltigen Inhalten so radikal wie bei der Kinderpornografie vorgehen müsse.



Davon mal abgesehn dass man das "das" dort mir zwei S schreibt ist der Satz hammer.
Ich sehe es schon kommen. Bald sitzen dann mehr Raubkopierer und Killerspiele-verteidiger im Knast als Kriminelle.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. September 2008)

Der spinnt doch, als ob mich WoW zu irgendetwas anstacheln würde.
Wenn der soetwas nocheinmal behauptet, organisier ich ein Raid auf sein Haus, werde mein Erdelement dort positionieren und ihm ein paar Sturmschläge reindrücken.

Pah....Nachahmungseffekt, von wegen.


----------



## Smoleface (18. September 2008)

Sagen sie seit etlichen Jahren und es passiert nie was. Wenn die Eltern es glauben, einfach mal aufklären, wenn sie nicht zuhören, AUF GAR KEINEN FALL SCHREIEN! Sondern immer wieder versuchen, die kapieren es dann auch.


----------



## Rellikss (18. September 2008)

Nja es war schon immer so und es wird immer so bleiben. Ich weis noch als vor knapp 10 jahren CS raus kam. *WWWWAAAAHHHHH* die Politik war empört über diese Art von Gewalt und wie man doch nur Kriege zwischen Terroristen und Militär nach spielen könne. Es wird immer das selbe bleiben. Und ihr wisst ja betroffene Hunde bellen. 

-> Seine K****kn00b Kinder spiélen sicherlich auch WoW oder CS etc... weil sonst wäre er ja nie auf solche einfallsreichen Ideen gekommen *rofl*


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. September 2008)

CelticBastard schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) Klagen zu Aussagen gegen Gruppen (alle Gamer) sind sehr schwierig
2) Warum willst du die verklagen und begibst dich ein Satz weiter auf das selbe Niveau. Wenn deine Klage berechtigt wäre wäre es die der CSU auch wenn du behauptest alle deren Mitglieder seien geistesgestört
3) ..und das gilt an viele Schreiben hier...In dem Artikel wird *NICHT* behauptet, Gamer wären pädophil, sondern der Vergleicht wird bei der Anstachelung gezogen. Die Aussage ist also, so wie Pädophile durch Photos zu ihren Taten angestachelt werden, werden Gamer durch gewalttätige Viedospiele zu Gewalttaten angestachelt. Der Vergleich ist zwar trotzdem Unsinn, aber zumindest anderer Unsinn!!


----------



## Scissor (18. September 2008)

Das unsere Herren und Frauen Politiker jeglichen Bezug zur Realität längst verloren haben wissen wir doch alle. Also ignorieren und weitermachen.


----------



## Pc-freak (18. September 2008)

Langsam Spinnen die Politiker !!! 


Los meine gamer brüder An die mause und Tastaturen wir Rebellieren!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rellikss (18. September 2008)

@CelticBastard:

Muss mich leider Ohrensammler anschließen, leider begibst du dich auf die selbe Ebene wie die Herren über die wir diskutieren. Deswegen, einfach quatscvhen lassen und drüber lachen. Das ist der ewige Kampf der Politik gegen die Spieleindustrie und den wird es immer geben.


----------



## Alranos (18. September 2008)

@pala mit gummihammer


ich glaube du hast den vergleich etwas falsch verstanden.......

gemeint war dass aus virtualität sucht werden kann und das ist bei wow auch nicht weit hergeholt.... leider aber im endeffeckt wollte er nicht sagen gamer sind wie pedophile sondern dass man einfach durch die sucht die realität verliert und das potenzial dadurch steigt dass leute auch in RL sowas versuchen umzusetzten....

des weiteren würde ich als wow zocker mich nicht angesprochen fühlen denn wow ist "fantasy" sprich so sehr ich mich anstrenge werde ich meinem chef keinen pyro nachwerfen können ^^.... und selbst das hat es schon gegeben das leute der meinung sind weil sie einen priester spielen können sie auch in RL heilen -.-

das wir gamer momentan die einzige angriffsplattform für den sündenbock sind ist klar was anderes haben die politker nicht mehr

MFG Archi


----------



## Pc-freak (18. September 2008)

Alranos schrieb:


> das wir gamer momentan die einzige angriffsplattform für den sündenbock sind ist klar was anderes haben die politker nicht mehr
> 
> MFG Archi




doch sie können sich immer noch auf den Hip-hop Stürzen!


----------



## theduke666 (18. September 2008)

Herrmann, Herrmann.... hmmm...
....das war doch der Mann, der behauptet, mit 2 Mass Bier (2 Liter...) könnte man noch ohne 
Probleme Auto fahren.
Ich glaube, der macht es so oder so nicht mehr lange.
Einfach /ignore.


----------



## Alranos (18. September 2008)

naja bücher vielleicht noch... die haben wir glaub ich auch noch unberührt lassen ^^


----------



## theduke666 (18. September 2008)

Alranos schrieb:


> leider aber im endeffeckt wollte er nicht sagen gamer sind wie pedophile sondern dass man einfach durch die sucht die realität verliert und das potenzial dadurch steigt dass leute auch in RL sowas versuchen umzusetzten....


Er nimmt Pädophile als Beispiel, erzeugt dadurch (unterschwellig) einen causalen Zusammenhang.
Das reicht.


----------



## theduke666 (18. September 2008)

Alranos schrieb:


> naja bücher vielleicht noch... die haben wir glaub ich auch noch unberührt lassen ^^


Zumindestens in diesem Jahrhundert.


----------



## Pc-freak (18. September 2008)

Alranos schrieb:


> naja bücher vielleicht noch... die haben wir glaub ich auch noch unberührt lassen ^^




Genau die Bücher, die hatten wir noch nicht....... XD  Verbiete Stephen King Bücher. !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -Therion- (18. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Genau die Bücher, die hatten wir noch nicht....... XD  Verbiete Stephen King Bücher. !!!!!!!!!!!



Das mit den Büchern gabs sogar schonmal

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lesesucht

Man braucht halt immer eine Gruppe über die man herziehen kann um sich selbst besser zu fühlen. Und daher ist Herr Herrmann ein ganz kleines Licht da er sowas braucht.


----------



## MuuHn (18. September 2008)

Wir sind alles Psychos , Pädophile und potentzielle Selbstmordattentäter..... I <3 it


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (18. September 2008)

Gäääähn... sind mal wieder Wahlen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu diesem aktuellen "Vergleich" mit Pädophilen kann ich nur sagen: Wenn es wirklich so wäre, dass man durch den Konsum dazu aufgestachelt wird, dann wundert es mich, dass die Menschheit nicht schon längst zu einem Volk aus Massenmördern mutiert ist. Schliesslich hat heutzutage fast jeder einen Fernseher zu Hause und diesen gibt es nun auch schon etliche Jahre... interessanterweise hört man aber kaum, dass jemand durch einen Film aufgestachelt wurde und/oder ihn nachgeahmt hat. (Und wenn doch, dann sind das meist psychisch kranke Menschen, die auch ohne solch eine "Aufstachelung" früher oder später "durchgedreht" wären.)

Über solche Aussagen darf man sich nicht aufregen. Normalerweise hätte ich das früher auch gemacht, aber ich weiss es heute besser. Solche tollen "Vergleiche" dienen nur zur Aufmerksamkeitsgewinnung... ähnlich wie bei der Schlagzeile der BILD.
Denkt immer daran (auch wenn das nun dumm klingt), dass diese "alte" Generation am Aussterben ist. Sobald in der Politik dann die "neue" Generation (die mit Computern aufgewachsen ist) vertreten ist, ist diese Sache sowieso vom Tisch. Da wird es dann wahrscheinlich irgendwas anderes geben (keine Ahnung... vielleicht sowas wie das Holodeck bei Star Trek 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), was wir verteufeln und nicht verstehen werden, warum unsere Enkel es so toll finden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x.Ne0n (18. September 2008)

hmm eine Anzeige wäre doch Möglich wegen Rufmord oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Naja ich warte mal ab was als nächstes kommt.

Vielleicht schnappen die Herren ja in ihrem BierSuff das Thema der Amis auf,
"Terroristen in WoW".



Ich zu meinem Teil geh nun eine kleine Bombe bauen... /ironie off


----------



## theduke666 (18. September 2008)

Buffer_Overun hat es auf den Punkt gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snif07 (18. September 2008)

Immer wieder wenn ich sowas von Politikern höre muss ich an dieses Plakat denken dass ich mal vor nem Gamer Laden gesehn hab.

Was ist schlimmer?
Kinderschänder - 2 Jahre auf Bewehrung - keine Geldstrafe
Raubkopierer - 5 Jahre haft - 10.000 € Geldstrafe - keine Bewehrung


Edit: nicht das was ich gesehn hab... aber fast das gleiche




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (18. September 2008)

Da muß ich mal schnell raus gehen und schattenblitze casten


----------



## Moerli (18. September 2008)

ja, die bayrischen politiker sind schon ein seltsames völkchen ^^


----------



## Alranos (18. September 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Er nimmt Pädophile als Beispiel, erzeugt dadurch (unterschwellig) einen causalen Zusammenhang.
> Das reicht.



ja er nimmt pedophile als beispiel aber was wäre dir denn für ein beispiel lieber gewesen

joint---->junky---->verbrechen
geldnot---->prostitution--->drogensucht
Wetten----> spielsucht---->selbstmord
lebensnot---->verzweiflung--->mörder
intellegent--->missverstanden---->massenmörder

egal mit welcher sucht du es vergleichst ist es nicht schön damit vor den kopf gestossen zu werden aber nichts desto trotz sind "killergames" ein aggresor wenn man "labil" ist und sorgen für ein hohes gefahrenpotenzial......

oder willst sagen dass ein mensch der wegen Wow sein eigenes kind vergisst und das fast verhungert (wir sprechen von einem kleinkind) besser ist als ein pedophiler oder einer der in der schule amok rent weil seine punktekonto aufbessern will, weil er RL-CS spielt weil die normalen killergames langeilig sind??

nene jeder vergleich wäre böse aber wahr


----------



## Malakas (18. September 2008)

German schrieb:


> politiker sind das letzte, vor allem wenn sie labern ohne zu wissen worüber sie sprechen.




echt ? und ich dachte die ganze Zeit das ist grundvorausetzung um überhaupt Politiker zu werden : / 

Bestes Beispiel, Herr IchfahrnachzweiMassnochAuto Beckstein  ....


----------



## Nyxon (18. September 2008)

Ich bin pädophil ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wusste ich noch garnicht.


----------



## Decosia (18. September 2008)

Ist doch eine billige Sache:

die CSU bedient ein Klientel welches zum Grossteil gar keine tiefere Ahnung von Computern hat, geschweige denn von Computerspielen. Mit einer diffusen Angst vor Killerspielspielern und jetzt neu Killerspielpädophilenspielern und dem Versprechen da was dagegen zu tun kann man bei der Klientel punkten...

...gleichzeitig riskiert man nichts dabei, weil

- ein Grossteil der potentiellen Killerspielpädophilenspielern ist nicht wahlberechtigt auf die muss man schon mal gar keine Rücksicht nehmen
- die welche wahlberechtigt sind haben genugs Grips beianeinder um die CSU ohnehin nicht zu wählen - da verliert man also auch keine Wähler.

Das ist so wie wenn ich verkünden würde ab sofort nie mehr gebratene Lebe zu essen. Habe ich noch nie gemacht, würde ich nix aufgeben damit. Die Gegner von gebratene Leber esse währen darüber entzückt.

Die Jungs sind nicht so dumm wie sich ihre Äusserungen lesen. Auch die "2 Liter Bier" geschichte vom Beckstein ist nicht ohne Hintergedanken platziert...


----------



## snif07 (18. September 2008)

Alranos schrieb:


> oder einer der in der schule amok rent weil seine punktekonto aufbessern will, weil er RL-CS spielt weil die normalen killergames langeilig sind??




Soweit ich Informiert bin gab es keinen Amokläufer der "Killerspiele" langweilig fand und deswegen zum schlachten anfing.

Wenn man sich etwas genauer damit beschäftigt werden einem die Gründe klar. Es ist sein Umfeld

Kein Hund ist von Natur aus böse! Der Mensch ist die Bestie, nicht das Tier!!!
Beim Menschen ist es genauso. Dein Umfeld formt dich, ist dieses nicht gut wirst du es auch nie werden.

Die Amokläufer an Schulen gingen alle nach dem gleichen Prinzip vor. "Wie du mir - so ich Dir"


----------



## Drumdrum (18. September 2008)

Pala_mit_Gummihammer schrieb:


> Passt zwar jetzt nicht ganz so zu WoW aber hat doch etwas mit der derzeitigen Diskussion zwischen Bayerns Innenminister Hermanns und den Gamern zu tun.
> Wie ich eben auf shortnews.de lesen musste werden wir Gamer, von Herrn Hermann mit einem potenziellen Triebtäter verglichen. In der News werden explizite Vergleiche zwischen Gamern und Pädophilen gezogen.
> 
> Quelle: http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=727694
> ...



naja reg dich mal net so auf... er sagt doch nur das die abstumpfung ähnlich ist auf den jewaligen gebieten. er sagt mit keinem wort das alle gamer = kinderficker


----------



## theduke666 (18. September 2008)

Alranos schrieb:


> oder willst sagen dass ein mensch der wegen Wow sein eigenes kind vergisst und das fast verhungert (wir sprechen von einem kleinkind) besser ist als ein pedophiler


Hallo, wach?
Keiner ist besser, den Einen mit dem Anderen zu vergleichen, Polemik.


----------



## jeya (18. September 2008)

"Wir würden Sie ja gern wegen Vergewaltigung dieser 5Jährigen einsperren aber leider sind die Gefängnisse bereits voll mit Killerspiele-Spielern, Raubkopierern und Falschparkern...."

Und mal wieder ein Beweis, dass die Herrn und Damen der Politik ihr Prioritäten vollkommen falsch setzen, IMHO.

Aber ja setzt Triebtäter auf freien Fuss, die werden schon nicht nochmal was anstellem, aber Gamer... jaaahahaha... DAS sind die wahren Kriminellen


*kotz*


----------



## derbolzer (18. September 2008)

also ich kenne sie Story als das Schulmasker Passiert ist in Deutschland ( mit fallt gerade den Name der Schule nicht ein ) wurde in Deutschland darüber nachgedacht Counterstrike zu verbieten und naja es gab ein Menge unterschrieben Aktionen Gegen den verbot von cs und naja es hat was gebracht aber generell habe ich die Meinung

Lest doch mal ein Buck Zb Es von Stephen King oder den Film SAW zb werde ich dadurch jetzt Zum Mörder Oder mache die Sachen wie im Buch was meine Phantasie anregen soll oder eben wie in saw naja ich finde es ist eben ein Medium wie TV oder Bücher und die Diskussion läuft ja schon Jahre ob oder ob nicht games dazu beitragen das Leute aggressive sind ich finde NEIN ist der Mensch generell aggressive sollte das Umfeld darauf aufmerksam werden und nicht eine Sündenbock wie die Games das ist meine Meinung zu ganzen Diskussion


----------



## jeya (18. September 2008)

sry, wrong thread *rotwerd*


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (18. September 2008)

Alranos schrieb:


> [...]egal mit welcher sucht du es vergleichst ist es nicht schön damit vor den kopf gestossen zu werden aber nichts desto trotz sind "killergames" ein aggresor wenn man "labil" ist und sorgen für ein hohes gefahrenpotenzial......[...]


Ich denke man hätte das Suchtpotential oder eine mögliche Gefahr einer Agressivitätssteigerung auch ohne einen Vergleich mit einer derartig abartig und vor allem illegalen Sache ausdrücken können (wenn man das gewollt hätte). Durch diesen Vergleich wird im Unterbewusstsein automatisch assoziiert, dass "Killerspiele" und Pädophilie auf der gleichen Stufe stehen. Somit werden Computerspiele als etwas Perverses und Illegales dargestellt. Und genau DAS wollte der Herr auch mit seiner Aussage bezwecken.
Der will niemanden "wachrütteln" und aufzeigen, dass solche Spiele ein Gefahrenpotential beinhalten, sondern er will schlicht und einfach AUFMERKSAMKEIT. Und wenn ich mir alleine hier / in einigen anderen Foren / Newsseiten / etc. ansehe wie heftig darüber diskutiert wird, dann muss ich sagen der Typ hat sein Ziel erreicht. Er ist in aller Munde.



Alranos schrieb:


> [...]ein mensch der wegen Wow sein eigenes kind vergisst und das fast verhungert (wir sprechen von einem kleinkind) [...]


Das ist wirklich schlimm, aber - so hart es klingt - sind dies Einzelfälle (die durch die Medien sehr stark hochgepusht werden). Vor allem ist meist auch nicht das Spiel selbst der Initiator für soetwas, sondern es handelt sich hier um suchtgefährdete Menschen. In in diesem konkreten Fall war eben das Spiel als "Suchtmittel" verfügbar. Wäre dieser Mensch zuerst an etwas anderes geraten (Drogen/Alkohol, Fernsehen, Glücksspiele, Arbeit(!), etc.), dann hätte er genauso dort in eine Sucht geraten können und das Kind wäre deshalb in Vergessenheit geraten.
Nichtsdestotrotz ist es schlimm, wenn soetwas passiert... in beiden Fällen sterben Menschen. Aber einen Vergleich zu einem Pädophilen oder einem Amokläufer kann man hier einfach nicht stellen (wenn man es seriös veranschaulichen will), da es sich hierbei um ganz andere "Motivationen" handelt, warum jemand so verfährt. Das einzige was bei allen Fällen gleich ist... es gibt eine schwere psychische Störung. Aber diese kann wiederum tausend verschiedene Ursachen zu Grunde liegen haben.


----------



## DarkZaphikel (18. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> doch sie können sich immer noch auf den Hip-hop Stürzen!




das ist doch mal ne idee...XD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kerandos (18. September 2008)

Ich persönlich finde, dass die Sittenwächter selber einen großen Teil der Gewalttaten zu verantworten haben. Der Grund dafür ist psychologischer Natur (mal sehen ob ich es in wenigen Worten hinbringe):

Die Sittenwächter versuchen, ihrer Ansicht nach unmoralisches und somit verwerfliches Verhalten (in diesem Fall Aggression) zu unterbinden und verbieten es. Das Problem ist, dass ähnlich wie physikalische Materie, geistige Materie auch nicht zerstörbar ist. D.h. die Aggression verschwindet nicht, sie wird nur ins Unbewußte verdrängt. Egal wie angepaßt die Person scheint, im Untergrund brodelt es. Es kann sein, muss nicht, kann aber, dass dieser Vulkan ausbricht und dann gibts meist eine Überreaktion. Viele Massenmörder erscheinen von außen als ganz normale, freundliche Leute. Weil sie eben ihre dunkle Seite verdrängt haben. Weil es ihnen eingeredet wurde dass das nicht sein soll.

Aggression ist im Grunde nix schlechtes, wenn sie genau da ausgelebt wird wo sie auftritt. Dann und nur dann wird die "geistige Materie" ausgelebt und die Aggression verschwindet. In diesem Fall besteht sie auch nur aus einem scharfen Wort oder einer Geste. Wenn man sie unterdrückt wirds immer mehr und dann sind es auf einmal Gewalttaten und mehr.

Drum sehe ich Spiele wie WoW oder auch so simple Beschäftigungen wie Sport als Ventil, um aufgestaute Aggressionen loszuwerden. (Wie immer, es KANN so passieren, das ist keine Ausrede um IMMER so zu handeln) So entledigt sich die Psyche des überflüssigen Drucks.

Drum halte ich die "Sittenwächter" selber als scheinheilig und finde, sie selber erzeugen erst das Problem das sie bekämpfen wollen.

Hoffe das war kurz genug :-)
LG Kerandos


----------



## -Therion- (18. September 2008)

Drumdrum schrieb:


> naja reg dich mal net so auf... er sagt doch nur das die abstumpfung ähnlich ist auf den jewaligen gebieten. er sagt mit keinem wort das alle gamer = kinderficker



Bayrische Politiker die regelmäßig ihr Bier saufen, stumpfen ebenfalls ab. 

Die deutschen Schweineschlachter stumpfen ab, ebenso wie die Kinderschänder.

Keine Bevölkerungsgruppe möchte in einem Interview zusammen mit Kinderfickern genannt werden.


----------



## Solassard (18. September 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehn dass man das "das" dort mir zwei S schreibt ist der Satz hammer.
> Ich sehe es schon kommen. Bald sitzen dann mehr Raubkopierer und Killerspiele-verteidiger im Knast als Kriminelle.




Wenn ich mir mit dir ne zelle teilen kann dann. BITTE PACKT MICH WEG !!


----------



## -Therion- (18. September 2008)

Alranos schrieb:


> oder willst sagen dass ein mensch der wegen Wow sein eigenes kind vergisst und das fast verhungert (wir sprechen von einem kleinkind) besser ist als ein pedophiler oder einer der in der schule amok rent weil seine punktekonto aufbessern will, weil er RL-CS spielt weil die normalen killergames langeilig sind??
> 
> nene jeder vergleich wäre böse aber wahr



Nenne mir bitte so einen Fall mit Quelle du geistiger Brandstifter und widerlicher Hetzer.


----------



## Tyranei (18. September 2008)

Hilfe ich wohn in dem Bundesland -.- kk nicht freiwillig 
Darum Sach ich NUR FREE FRANKEN ^^


----------



## neo1986 (18. September 2008)

Man die gehen mir auf den sack. 
Gamer sind die friedlichsten menschen der welt wann kapieren die das endlich haben wir denen was gemacht?


----------



## Mazz (18. September 2008)

Ach.. die machen doch nur einen auf dicke Hose wegen der Wahl.. Das ist doch immer so.. die lügen und betrügen, was das Zeug hält, damit die Leute sie wählen. Und im Endeffekt passiert eh nichts. Vorallem können sie garnichts machen, da das Bundesverfassungsgericht immer noch das letzte Wort hat. Ein generelles Verbot dieser "Killerspiele" wäre eine Einschränkung des volljährigen Bürgers. Schon 1990 haben die einen pornograhphischen Roman nicht verbieten lassen, weil er künstlerisch wervoll sei.

Auf gut deutsch: Der deutsche volljährige Bürger (ich sag das jetzt extra so, weil ich von den anderen Verfassungen keine Ahnung habe) darf sich jeden Dreck reinziehen, der ihm Spaß macht, solange es keine verfassungswidrige Inhalte besitzt. Und was jetzt alles verfassungswidrig ist, könnt ihr selbst nachschaun.

Und zum Thema Jugendschutz: Ich halte auch nichts davon, wenn sich 14 Jährige den Nachmittag mit Doom vertreiben. Aber die Politiker labern ja nur.. Weil die Gesetze haben wir schon, es setzt sie nur keiner durch. 

- Hochprozentiges ist für Jugendliche verboten und trotzdem kippen sie sich einen weg. 
-Viele Spiele haben schon nur eine beschränkte Jugendfreigabe, aber dennoch werden sie von Kindern und Jugendlichen gespielt.

Jetzt kommt dir Frage, wer soll sich den um die Kinder und Jugendlichen kümmern und das kontrollieren, wenn nicht die Eltern. Aber diese Frage stellen die Politiker außen vor. Man möchten seinen Wähler doch nicht an den Kopf werfen, dass sie schlechte Eltern seien.

Es ist nicht die Aufgabe der Spieleindustrie Kinder zu schützen und zu erziehen.


----------



## Pc-freak (18. September 2008)

ich mein ich hab mal aus jucks  den Kleinen Bruder von meinen freund GTA IV kaufen Geschickt ich dachte Dass geht nicht, 10 Minuten später kommt der aus Dem laden raus mit dem Game und der ist 11!!!!!!


Was ich aber nicht lustig Fant die Verkäufer solte sch schämen, und Die meisten Eltern Schecken nicht dass wen drauf steh 16 dass es ab 16 ist.^^ oder wen....... 18 dass es ab 18 ist und dass Kleine Gedruckte List   e kein Schwein!


----------



## Axolotl (18. September 2008)

Dieser Vergleich ist in meinen Augen diffamierend und kommt dem tatbestand der Volksverhetzung sehr nahe. Dies ist per Gesetz strafbar. Prinzipiell waere es mehr als angebracht diesen Demagogen rechtlich zu belangen.


----------



## Mørtis (18. September 2008)

Leute nicht aufregen, in Bayern sind wahlen, danach wird man nicht mehr viel darüber hören... Die Umsetzung würde ja Geld kosten und man bedenke den Asfall von steuergeldern den dass mit sich bringen würde.


----------



## Axolotl (18. September 2008)

Mørtis schrieb:


> Leute nicht aufregen, in Bayern sind wahlen, danach wird man nicht mehr viel darüber hören... Die Umsetzung würde ja Geld kosten und man bedenke den Asfall von steuergeldern den dass mit sich bringen würde.



Wahlen hin, wahlen her.....wer vor solchen vergleichen nicht zurueckschreckt, hat in einer Landesregierung nichts verloren!!!


----------



## Pc-freak (18. September 2008)

Mørtis schrieb:


> Leute nicht aufregen, in Bayern sind wahlen, danach wird man nicht mehr viel darüber hören... Die Umsetzung würde ja Geld kosten und man bedenke den Asfall von steuergeldern den dass mit sich bringen würde.


wie so soll ich wir uns nicht aufregen? 

also wir Gamer werden so Dargestellt 


Wir sind suchtis,Amoklaufer,nun auch noch mit  Pädophile ?  vergleichen WTF?


----------



## Tünnemann72 (18. September 2008)

Axolotl schrieb:


> Dieser Vergleich ist in meinen Augen diffamierend und kommt dem tatbestand der Volksverhetzung sehr nahe. Dies ist per Gesetz strafbar. Prinzipiell waere es mehr als angebracht diesen Demagogen rechtlich zu belangen.



Sofern eindeutige Zusammenhänge ersichtlich sind: Ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (18. September 2008)

Mazz schrieb:


> ...Ich halte auch nichts davon, wenn sich 14 Jährige den Nachmittag mit *Doom *vertreiben...


Davon halte ich auch nichts. Solche Uralt-Perlen fördern heutzutage eher den Augenkrebs, und das muß man einem 14-jährigen nicht schon zumuten.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (18. September 2008)

Politiker sind doch alle RL-Suchties... welcher Gamer geht schon vor die Tür? Wie soll man dann jemand erschiesen??? xD


----------



## Damatar (18. September 2008)

Der witz an der sahce jeder 2te is game.... also wen wir und zusammen schliessen und die politiker allle stürzen machen wir unsere eigene politik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ne ma im ersnt , wird zeit das diese gehirnlossen ma neues frisches blut ranlassen an den steuerknöpel. die noch wissen wies wirklich aussieht und net irgenwelche märchen erfinden!


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (18. September 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Davon halte ich auch nichts. Solche Uralt-Perlen fördern heutzutage eher den Augenkrebs, und das muß man einem 14-jährigen nicht schon zumuten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also ich weiss ja, dass die Computerbranche ein schnelllebiges Geschäft ist... aber soooo schnell nun auch wieder nicht.
Oder empfindest Du die Grafik von Doom 3 wirklich schon so schlimm, dass sie Augenkrebs verursacht?


----------



## Waldmond (18. September 2008)

Ich hab den Text mal etwas verbessert:

Spezialisten  haben schon öfters darüber gesprochen, das man bei Politik mit Idiotischen Inhalten so radikal wie bei der Kinderpornografie vorgehen müsse. Ein Grund für das Anti-Idiotenportal, diesen Vergleich genauer zu erfragen.
Laut Spezialisten würde bei Politikinteressierten die Hemmschwelle sinken, das Gesehene auch einmal in der Wirklichkeit umzusetzen, wenn sie korruptes und idioisches Verhalten mitbekämen wie sie von deutschen Politikern tagtäglich praktiziert werden. Dabei ginge es grundsätzlich nicht um die Frage einer vergleichbaren moralischen Schwere. Besonders bei labilen Personen.
Man habe kürzlich einen internationalen Kinderpornografiering ausgehoben. "Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass einer der Betroffenen vom Konsum dieser Bilder so aufgestachelt wurde, dass er vom Konsumenten zum Täter wurde. Wir ziehen hier Parallelen", so die Spezialisten.


----------



## haro3777 (18. September 2008)

wie kann ein 12-14 jähriger denn pädophil sein??? :-) wow wird doch zu 50% von diesen spielern gespielt. muss ich mir jetzt sorgen machen, weil ich schon einige winter mehr erlebt habe?  ich kann doch nix dafür, wenn so viele gamer noch so jung sind.  

nee, nee macht euch mal keine sorgen. da in bayern laufen halt komische typen mit eigenwilligen gedanken rum. außerdem was soll dabei rauskommen, wenn man den ganzen september in münchner bierzelten verbringt. :-)

nimmt es locker und lacht darüber.


----------



## Melih (18. September 2008)

Langsam wird es lächerlich

und später werden alle gamer als unnormale monster dargestellt oder wie?

ich mein wenn "wir" schon mit pädophilen verglichen werden geht das doch schon so weit......ist ja schon wie rassismus obwohl wir nur ein anderes hobby bzw freizeitbeschäftigung haben.......


----------



## Camô (18. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> 1) Klagen zu Aussagen gegen Gruppen (alle Gamer) sind sehr schwierig
> 2) Warum willst du die verklagen und begibst dich ein Satz weiter auf das selbe Niveau. Wenn deine Klage berechtigt wäre wäre es die der CSU auch wenn du behauptest alle deren Mitglieder seien geistesgestört
> 3) ..und das gilt an viele Schreiben hier...In dem Artikel wird *NICHT* behauptet, Gamer wären pädophil, sondern der Vergleicht wird bei der Anstachelung gezogen. Die Aussage ist also, so wie Pädophile durch Photos zu ihren Taten angestachelt werden, werden Gamer durch gewalttätige Viedospiele zu Gewalttaten angestachelt. Der Vergleich ist zwar trotzdem Unsinn, aber zumindest anderer Unsinn!!


Da gebe ich dir natürlich recht, im Forum gibt es nunmal viele Idioten, die diesen Vergleich wirklich so verstanden haben.

Allerdings ist es eine Frechheit in einem Atemzug mit dem Abschaum der Gesellschaft genannt zu werden und Parallelen zur Motivation für Gaming und Kindesmißbrauch zu ziehen. "Abschaum der Gesellschaft" sage ich ganz bewusst, denn trotz Bürgerinitiativen und Petitionen wird nun in Berlin gegenüber von meiner Wohnung eine Anstalt für Sexualstraftäter und Pedophile mit Hoffreigang!!! an der Hauptstraße genutzt. 

Glaubt mir, diese Aussage wird noch heiß diskutiert und früher oder später wird er diese nochmal zurückziehen. Seinen schlechten Ruf wird er dadurch nicht los - zurecht.


----------



## Hotgoblin (18. September 2008)

bald verbieten die alle spiele und schaffen auch noch wahrscheinlich den pc ab wenn die wow 
oder sowas verbieten die haben doch gegen alles was

die haben davon null ahnugn udn sehen paar negative sachen udn zack gleich verbieten...


----------



## BlizzLord (18. September 2008)

Jaja wir Gamer sind schon echt Arschlöcher... was fällt uns ein, ein Spiel zu spielen in dem es Drachen und Orcs gibt!!! Ich meine da wird man ja regelrecht angestachelt(wie er ja so schön sagte) sich grün anzumalen und zum nächsten Bauernhof zurennen, um dann die Viecher da zu legen *rolleyes*

Die haben doch nich mehr alle tassen im Schrank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (18. September 2008)

Btw es heisst "pEdophil", schon witzig wie alle das ä vom Vorposter übernehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (18. September 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> Der witz an der sahce jeder 2te is game.... also wen wir und zusammen schliessen und die politiker allle stürzen machen wir unsere eigene politik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...











Pc-freak schrieb:


> Langsam Spinnen die Politiker !!!
> 
> 
> Los meine gamer brüder An die mause und Tastaturen wir Rebellieren!!
> ...


----------



## Camô (18. September 2008)

P.S. Gebt mal "pedophil" bei google ein, da läufts einem kalt den Rücken runter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (18. September 2008)

Camô schrieb:


> Btw es heisst "pEdophil", schon witzig wie alle das ä vom Vorposter übernehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oha selfpwnd xD es heisst doch "pädophil"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (18. September 2008)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Also ich weiss ja, dass die Computerbranche ein schnelllebiges Geschäft ist... aber soooo schnell nun auch wieder nicht.
> Oder empfindest Du die Grafik von Doom 3 wirklich schon so schlimm, dass sie Augenkrebs verursacht?


Naja, ich hatte gerade auch eher DUMM 1 im Sinn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber selbst DRUM 3 sollte doch mittlerweile schon zu alt sein, als das jeder 14er das noch kennen und spielen dürfte.



haro3777 schrieb:


> wie kann ein 12-14 jähriger denn pädophil sein??? :-) ...


Wenn meine 6-jährige Nichte ihre Barbie-Games spielt...... ist sie dann auch schon pädophil???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (18. September 2008)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Naja, ich hatte gerade auch eher DUMM 1 im Sinn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Aha... aber nur weil Du an Doom 1 dachtest, muss ja nicht unbedingt dieser Teil gemeint sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und da Doom 1 Ende 1993 veröffentlicht wurde, gehe ich schwer davon aus, dass diesen Teil wirklich kein 14 jähriger kennt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber Doom 3 ist vor ca. 4 Jahren erschienen... also das ist doch im Bereich des möglichen, oder nicht?

Aber im Grunde genommen geht es bei diesen Vergleichen ja sowieso nicht direkt um "Doom" selbst. Man verallgemeinert es eben gerne mit diesen "Urvätern" (eben vor allem IDs Werke) der Shooter.



Sascha_BO schrieb:


> [...]
> Wenn meine 6-jährige Nichte ihre Barbie-Games spielt...... ist sie dann auch schon pädophil???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaube er wollte damit eher ironisch andeuten, dass wenn zwei 14jährige Sex miteinenader haben, beide pädophil sind... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axolotl (18. September 2008)

haro3777 schrieb:


> nee, nee macht euch mal keine sorgen. da in bayern laufen halt komische typen mit eigenwilligen gedanken rum. außerdem was soll dabei rauskommen, wenn man den ganzen september in münchner bierzelten verbringt. :-)
> 
> nimmt es locker und lacht darüber.



waere es ein einmaliger "Ausrutscher" koennte ich ja laecheln. Allerdings sind die Ueberwachungs und Kontrollfanaktiker auf dem besten Wege 1984-Zustaenden Tor und Tuer zu oeffnen und dann hoerts fuer mich mit dem Laecheln auf!!!


----------



## Axolotl (18. September 2008)

herrmanns Logik zufolge muesste auch Brot verboten werden, denn:

   1. Mehr als 98% aller verurteilten Verbrecher wuchsen in Haushalten auf, in denen täglich Brot konsumiert wurde.
   2. Die Hälfte aller Kinder, die in Brot konsumierenden Haushalten aufgewachsen sind, erreichen bei standardisierten Tests nur unterdurchschnittliche Werte.
   3. Im 18. Jahrhundert, als Brot grundsätzlich zu Hause gebacken wurde, war die durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung weniger als 50 Jahre; die Kindersterblichkeitsrate war unakzeptabel hoch; viele Frauen starben bei Kindsgeburten; und Krankheiten wie Typhus, Gelbfieber und Grippe rafften ganze Nationen dahin.
   4. Über 90% aller Gewaltverbrechen werden innerhalb von 24 Stunden nach dem Verzehr von Brot begangen.
   5. Brot wird aus einer Substanz namens "Teig" gemacht. Es ist bewiesen, daß schon 500g Teig die man auf eine Maus legt, zum Ersticken führen können! Der durchschnittliche Amerikaner ißt mehr Brot als das in einem Monat!
   6. Primitive Stammeskulturen, die kein Brot kennen, zeigen wenig Fälle von Krebs, Alzheimer, Parkinson und Osteoporose.
   7. Brot macht bewiesenermassen süchtig. Testpersonen, denen Brot vorenthalten wurde, und denen nur Wasser gegeben wurde, begannen bereits nach nur zwei Tagen um Brot zu betteln.
   8. Brot ist oft ein "Einstiegslebensmittel", das den Benutzer zum Umstieg auf härtere Lebensmittel wie Butter, Marmelade, Schokoaufstrich und sogar Wurst, verleitet.
   9. Brot absorbiert bekanntlich Wasser. Da der menschliche Körper zu mehr als 90 Prozent aus Wasser besteht, könnte Brotverzehr folglich dazu führen, daß dein Körper von diesem absorbierenden Lebensmittel eingenommen wird, und dich zu einem aufgeschwemmten, schwabbeligen Brot-Pudding Wesen macht.
  10. Neugeborene Babies können an Brot ersticken.
  11. Brot wird bei Temperaturen bis zu 100°C gebacken! Diese Hitze kann einen Erwachsenen innerhalb weniger Minuten töten!
  12. Die meisten Brotesser sind nicht fähig, zwischen signifikanten wissenschaftlichen Fakten, und blödsinnigem Pseudo-Statistik Geschwafel zu unterscheiden.

In Anbetracht dieser Tatsachen fordern wir folgende Brot-Vorschriften:

   1. Kein Brotverkauf an Minderjährige!
   2. Eine nationale Kampagne "Sag NEIN zu Toast", inklusive TV Spots mit Prominenten, und Aufklebern.
   3. Eine 300 prozentige Strafsteuer auf Brot, wegen der gesllschaftlichen Misstände, die Brot verursacht.
   4. Keine Tiere, Kinder oder Signalfarben (die Kinder ansprechen) dürfen bei Brotwerbung benutzt werden.
   5. Die Einrichtung brotfreier Zonen in und um öffentliche Gebäuden


----------



## Silenzz (18. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> doch sie können sich immer noch auf den Hip-hop Stürzen!



Nein diggachen, bitte lieber auf den Rock, Hip-Hop rulez 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






 	herrmanns Logik zufolge muesste auch Brot verboten werden, denn:

1. Mehr als 98% aller verurteilten Verbrecher wuchsen in Haushalten auf, in denen täglich Brot konsumiert wurde.
2. Die Hälfte aller Kinder, die in Brot konsumierenden Haushalten aufgewachsen sind, erreichen bei standardisierten Tests nur unterdurchschnittliche Werte.
3. Im 18. Jahrhundert, als Brot grundsätzlich zu Hause gebacken wurde, war die durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung weniger als 50 Jahre; die Kindersterblichkeitsrate war unakzeptabel hoch; viele Frauen starben bei Kindsgeburten; und Krankheiten wie Typhus, Gelbfieber und Grippe rafften ganze Nationen dahin.
4. Über 90% aller Gewaltverbrechen werden innerhalb von 24 Stunden nach dem Verzehr von Brot begangen.
5. Brot wird aus einer Substanz namens "Teig" gemacht. Es ist bewiesen, daß schon 500g Teig die man auf eine Maus legt, zum Ersticken führen können! Der durchschnittliche Amerikaner ißt mehr Brot als das in einem Monat!
6. Primitive Stammeskulturen, die kein Brot kennen, zeigen wenig Fälle von Krebs, Alzheimer, Parkinson und Osteoporose.
7. Brot macht bewiesenermassen süchtig. Testpersonen, denen Brot vorenthalten wurde, und denen nur Wasser gegeben wurde, begannen bereits nach nur zwei Tagen um Brot zu betteln.
8. Brot ist oft ein "Einstiegslebensmittel", das den Benutzer zum Umstieg auf härtere Lebensmittel wie Butter, Marmelade, Schokoaufstrich und sogar Wurst, verleitet.
9. Brot absorbiert bekanntlich Wasser. Da der menschliche Körper zu mehr als 90 Prozent aus Wasser besteht, könnte Brotverzehr folglich dazu führen, daß dein Körper von diesem absorbierenden Lebensmittel eingenommen wird, und dich zu einem aufgeschwemmten, schwabbeligen Brot-Pudding Wesen macht.
10. Neugeborene Babies können an Brot ersticken.
11. Brot wird bei Temperaturen bis zu 100°C gebacken! Diese Hitze kann einen Erwachsenen innerhalb weniger Minuten töten!
12. Die meisten Brotesser sind nicht fähig, zwischen signifikanten wissenschaftlichen Fakten, und blödsinnigem Pseudo-Statistik Geschwafel zu unterscheiden.

In Anbetracht dieser Tatsachen fordern wir folgende Brot-Vorschriften:

1. Kein Brotverkauf an Minderjährige!
2. Eine nationale Kampagne "Sag NEIN zu Toast", inklusive TV Spots mit Prominenten, und Aufklebern.
3. Eine 300 prozentige Strafsteuer auf Brot, wegen der gesllschaftlichen Misstände, die Brot verursacht.
4. Keine Tiere, Kinder oder Signalfarben (die Kinder ansprechen) dürfen bei Brotwerbung benutzt werden.
5. Die Einrichtung brotfreier Zonen in und um öffentliche Gebäuden


Lol...

Gruß Oro/Josh


----------



## Dark Guardian (18. September 2008)

Was die Herren Politiker einfahc nicht schnallen:

Wem Bilder/Filme/Spiele genügen um "zum Täter" zu werden hat andere Probleme als Bilder/Filme/Spiele.

Ein Kirimi-Roman kann einen potenziell gefährdeten ebenfalls dazu verleiten derartiges mal "auszuprobieren". Diervse TV-Krimiserien ebenso. Frei nahc dem Motto: "Bei Alarm für Cobra 11 explodieren die Autos immer so schön, mal probieren ob das wirklich geht... " (geht zwar nicht, aber gut brennen tun sie allemal).

Sündenböcke ftw!

Wenn man sichs chon Bilder von Kin***s** anguckt, und das gerne tut, kann man schon von einer entsprechenden geistigen Störung ausgehen. Der Unterschied zum Spiel ist ledeglich: Die Bilder sind real! Das Spiel ist Fiktion!.


----------



## haro3777 (18. September 2008)

Axolotl schrieb:


> waere es ein einmaliger "Ausrutscher" koennte ich ja laecheln. Allerdings sind die Ueberwachungs und Kontrollfanaktiker auf dem besten Wege 1984-Zustaenden Tor und Tuer zu oeffnen und dann hoerts fuer mich mit dem Laecheln auf!!!



also 1984 war nicht das schlechteste jahr. ich bin damals zur schule gekommen und das sandmännchen war meine lieblingssendung. :-)

nee mal im ernst, die können in der heutigen zeit auch nicht alles so drehen, wie sie wollen. die computerindustrie ist heute schon sehr mächtig. die lassen sich da auch nicht die butter vom brot nehmen. glaubt ihr etwa, dass bzw. blizz sein spiel mal so eben vom markt nehmen würde. da geht es um 100te vom millionen €. 

ach ja, habe gestern stern tv gesehen und da wurde ich echt schockiert. da gab es auch das thema sex und jugend. da hörte ein mädchen irgend so eine porno-rap schei... da fielen textzeilen, bei denen ich echt verblüfft war. frühe wurde das lied "geschwisterliebe" von den ärtzten verboten. das war aber kindergarten im vergleich dazu. so ändern sich die zeiten.

die politiker suchen immer etwas, um in den medien zu bleiben.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (18. September 2008)

haro3777 schrieb:


> [...]die politiker suchen immer etwas, um in den medien zu bleiben.


Ja... eben! Um nichts anderes geht es hierbei. Deshalb sollten sich einige hier nicht so sehr aufregen.
Sobald ein Politiker dann seine Position erreicht hat, die er mit dieser Aussage erreichen wollte, wird er darüber kein Wort mehr verlieren. Wirklich Angst muss man bei solchen Aussagen erst haben, wenn diese seriös erklärt werden und Politiker sich bemühen die Argumente zu "belegen". Das war im Moment aber nicht der Fall... deshalb gehe ich davon aus, dass es nur eine weitere PR-Kampagne für die Wahlen ist.

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## German Psycho (18. September 2008)

haro3777 schrieb:


> also 1984 war nicht das schlechteste jahr. ich bin damals zur schule gekommen und das sandmännchen war meine lieblingssendung. :-)
> 
> nee mal im ernst, die können in der heutigen zeit auch nicht alles so drehen, wie sie wollen. die computerindustrie ist heute schon sehr mächtig. die lassen sich da auch nicht die butter vom brot nehmen. glaubt ihr etwa, dass bzw. blizz sein spiel mal so eben vom markt nehmen würde. da geht es um 100te vom millionen €.
> 
> ...



das war auf das buch von george orwell bezogen. nur zu empfehlen ...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/1984_(Roman)


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. September 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> herrmanns Logik zufolge muesste auch Brot verboten werden, denn:
> 
> .....



Hervorragend!!

und nun stelle man sich mal brotessende CS-Spieler vor. Da ist der Hulk ja ne WIitzfigur dagegen!


----------



## haro3777 (18. September 2008)

German schrieb:


> das war auf das buch von george orwell bezogen. nur zu empfehlen ...
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/1984_(Roman)




ja mal wieder was dazu gelernt. :-) hätte nicht gedacht, dass in diesem forum so weitreichende themen einbezogen werden. 

bin beeindruckt.


----------



## pampam (18. September 2008)

Wenn ein Politiker erstnhaft Killerspiele komplett verbieten will, dann verliert die Partei ja mehr als 10% der stimmen...

Irgendwann sagen die Politiker beim Wahlkampf noch: "Ich bin dafür, dass Killerspiele *wieder* erlaubt werden!"
(nur, damit sie gewählt werden)^^


----------



## FLYINGSTORM (18. September 2008)

Eigentlich is das ja Rufmoed was der macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie viele Gamer gibts in Deutschlan???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Von jedem ne klage wegen Rufmord und der kann einpacken.


----------



## Shênya (18. September 2008)

Als ob zB wow solche Auswirkungen haben könnte zzz... Gleich stell ich dem nen Hinterhalt und Erdrossle oder Meuchle ihn ! lächerlich..

Aber mal ernsthaft.. was soll der Schwachsinn? Was bringt es dem Typen solch einen Unsinn zu verzapfen?

Und ne Sammelklage würde mal gar nix bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Damit würdest denen höchstens den Beweis vorlegen, dass sie ins schwarze getroffen haben und die Getroffenen zu bellen beginnen.

Am Besten ignorieren und die reden lassen.

Zudem: pÄdophil stimmt schon. Nix pedo.. hat ja nichts mit füssen zu tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphes (18. September 2008)

pampam schrieb:


> Wenn ein Politiker erstnhaft Killerspiele komplett verbieten will, dann verliert die Partei ja mehr als 10% der stimmen...


aber bei weitem mehr als 10%

...Solche Artikel darf ich mir gar nicht durchlesen. Die Spieler mit PÄDOPHILEN zu vergleichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da dreht sich einem echt der Magen um.

Meine Stimme bekommt der sicherlich nicht!

RETTET DAS BROT!


----------



## Niranda (18. September 2008)

Pala_mit_Gummihammer schrieb:


> Passt zwar jetzt nicht ganz so zu WoW aber hat doch etwas mit der derzeitigen Diskussion zwischen Bayerns Innenminister Hermanns und den Gamern zu tun.
> Wie ich eben auf shortnews.de lesen musste werden wir Gamer, von Herrn Hermann mit einem potenziellen Triebtäter verglichen. In der News werden explizite Vergleiche zwischen Gamern und Pädophilen gezogen.
> 
> Quelle: http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=727694
> ...



Die meisten sind bestimmt keine "Täter" - aber ein paar Herren der Politik machen uns zu tätern.

Irgendjemand dreht durch, weil sunn Gesetz durchkam und dann iss der verantwortliche weg vom Fenster.

Man ist kein Täter, man wird zu einem "erzogen".


----------



## smokeyyyy (18. September 2008)

Wieder ein Fall indem Blinde über Farben sprechen.
Beunruhigend das Menschen von denen man eigentlich Bildung und Intelligenz erwartet solche Kommentare von sich geben. Da überlegt man sich doch glatt ob er nicht schon wieder 2 Liter Bier genascht hat, bzw ich hoffe das es so war da man durch Alkohol ja noch einiges entschuldigen kann. Wenn man jedoch nüchtern solche Kommentare in den Raum stellt, bekomme ich Angst wieso dieser Taugenichts so weit oben in unserer Politik steht.
Sarah Palin würde an dieser Stelle behaupten, Gott hätte es ihr eines Nachts ins Ohr geflüstert das Computerspieler gefährlich seien.
Hat bei Hermann das vllt das Bier geflüstert?


----------



## Shênya (18. September 2008)

Kenne den Satz "ist - erzogen" aus einem anderen Zusammenhang - Man wird nicht als Frau/Mann geboren, sondern dazu erzogen.

Zum Täter "erzogen" (auch wenn Dus in "-" schreibst) ist eher unglücklich getroffen. Dazu gemacht träfe es meiner Ansicht nach besser.

Aber dem Grundgedanken von Dir stimme ich zu.


----------



## Atrocis (18. September 2008)

Wieso hackt ihr eigentlich immer auf uns armen CSUlern rum?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Herr Herrmann ist nicht ganz normal wenn er Pädophile mit Gamern vergleicht, dennoch bin ich ebenfalls der Meinung, dass Spiele die übermäßig Gewalt zeigen und deren einziger Inhalt nur möglichst realistisches Abschlachten von Menschen ist, nichts ist, was unbedingt verkauft werden muss. Die Beispiel sind zwar meist schlecht gewählt, aber die Diskussion geht in die richtige Richtung.

@Smokeyyyy: Bier ist in Bayern afaik ganz normales Kulturgut und Getränk. Solche Aussagen macht Herrmann weil er keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## smokeyyyy (18. September 2008)

wer Dummheit säht wird Flames ernten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da du deinen Post editiert hast werde ich dies nun auch tun. Wenn man so denkt wie du dann geht zuerst mal gegen die Fernsehsender die um 5 nach 10 abends Die Uncutversion von Natural Born Killers zeigt, denn das machen die schon viiiiieeel länger.
Ausserdem sich als Politiklowbie sich als felsenfest überzeugter CSUler darzustellen halte ich für ähnlich lustig wie die Aussage über die 2Liter Bier. Nur weil du CSU wählst heisst das noch lange nicht das du den Gedanken dahinter verstehst und denkst wie Spitzenheuchler wie Hermann.
Des weiteren: Was suchst du im BuffedForum wenn dir die Meinung dieses NachwuchsmöchtegernDiktators so richtig und wichtig erscheint ?

@ Atrocis: Herrmann macht scheinbar viele Aussagen von der er keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (18. September 2008)

Atrocis schrieb:


> [...] Herr Herrmann ist nicht ganz normal wenn er Pädophile mit Gamern vergleicht, dennoch bin ich ebenfalls der Meinung, dass Spiele die übermäßig Gewalt zeigen und deren einziger Inhalt nur möglichst realistisches Abschlachten von Menschen ist, nichts ist, was unbedingt verkauft werden muss. Die Beispiel sind zwar meist schlecht gewählt, aber die Diskussion geht in die richtige Richtung.[...]


Gut, wieso sich hier einige WoWler angesprochen fühlen verstehe ich auch nicht. Schliesslich bezog sich der Vergleich auf das Spiel "Der Pate", welches natürlich um einiges gewaltvoller ist als WoW. Darüber kann man auch gerne diskutieren, ob es denn wirklich so brutal sein muss. Aber dann bitte auf einer seriösen Basis... und diese wurde durch den Pädophilen-Vergleich nun mal NICHT geschaffen... somit lässt sich eben der Schluss ziehen, dass das Gespräch auch gar nicht in diese Richtung gehen sollte, sondern (wie eben schon tausendmal erwähnt) nur dazu diente sich selbst publik zu machen.



Atrocis schrieb:


> [...] @Smokeyyyy: Bier ist in Bayern afaik ganz normales Kulturgut und Getränk. Solche Aussagen macht Herrmann weil er keine Ahnung hat.


Normales Getränk? Soweit ich das verstanden habe ist Bier in Bayern sogar als Grundnahrungsmittel angesehen... so wie beispielsweise Brot. Deshalb hat Bier in Bayern mit Sicherheit einen anderen Stellenwert als in anderen Bundesländern.
Womöglich ist deshalb diese 2-Liter Bier-trinken-Aussage in Bayern selbst nicht ganz so kritisch (naja, zumindest unter der älteren Bevölkerung).


----------



## smokeyyyy (18. September 2008)

Was Bier dort zu sagen hat ist vollkommen egal, da das 0,5 Promille Gesetz in Bayern genauso zählt wie sonstwo auch.
Oder willst du damit sagen wenn es in einem Bundesland besonders viele Pädophile gibt sei es dort auch "an der Tagesordnung" und halb so wild? Lächerlich.


----------



## Scred (18. September 2008)

40% aller amokläufer spielen ,,killer(baller)´´spiele
100% essen brot

VERBIETET BROT

das is schon sau alt und hatte ich auch hier in meiner sig

edit:iwann lauf ich mit ner schrott durch berlin und schiess jedem politiker in kopf und laut:muhaha headshot, multikill
ach und noch was wär alles was ich gemacht hätte im vorstrfan register wär ich inner sicherheits verwahrung xD

edit2:sind in österreich alle kinder unter 10 entjungnfert (ka wie man das schreibt sry) oder was? da werden die spiele nich so radikal geschnitten


----------



## haro3777 (18. September 2008)

Atrocis schrieb:


> Wieso hackt ihr eigentlich immer auf uns armen CSUlern rum?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ob das mal so klug war, jetzt seinen kommentar abzugeben??? :-) den satz mit dem bier hättest dir lieber sparen sollen. ostfriesen trinken tee!!! eventuell ist das der grund, warum aus dem norden nicht so viel dummes zeug kommt. :-)

ich bin 18+ und liebe gothic-musik. ich bin 18+ und liebe gta4 und hitman. ich bin 18+ habe einen kaufmännischen beruf, eine frau und zwei kinder. ich stehe seit eh her auf diese sachen und bin trotzdem ganz normal. keiner soll mir vorschreiben, was ich spielen soll. es ist mein ding.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (18. September 2008)

CelticBastard schrieb:


> Zu gerne würde ich ihn dafür verklagen mich/uns als Pädophile abzustempeln.. wie wär es mit einer Sammelklage?? ^^



Sammelklagen sind im deutschen Recht nicht vorgesehen. Jeder Fall wird als eigenständig betrachtet, also ist da jeder auf sich allein gestellt, wenn er wegen Verleumdung gegen die CSU klagen will.


----------



## smokeyyyy (18. September 2008)

Argatosch schrieb:


> Sammelklagen sind im deutschen Recht nicht vorgesehen. Jeder Fall wird als eigenständig betrachtet, also ist da jeder auf sich allein gestellt, wenn er wegen Verleumdung gegen die CSU klagen will.



Schade eigtl, die Amis machen damit viel Geld.


----------



## Rurak-shattrath (18. September 2008)

Atrocis schrieb:


> Wieso hackt ihr eigentlich immer auf uns armen CSUlern rum?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Ich bin eher der Meinung, dass solche leute, die den Inhalt mancher Spiele in der Realität nachstellen wollen, damit mein ich insbesondere Amokläufer, Einzelfälle sind. Solche, die diese Spiele auf diese Art und Weise verarbeiten, müssen auch schon vorher einen gewaltigen Dachschaden gehabt haben bzw. immernoch haben.

Ich für meinen Teil sehe, so genannte "Killerspiele", als eine Möglichkeit an, seine Wut und Aggressionen virtuell abzubauen, anstatt in der Realität diese anzustauen und dann vielleicht auch noch rauszulassen.
Ich denke, dass es hier wiederum die Größenordnung des Konsums von "Killerspielen" ausmacht.
Ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen, dass ein totaler Flugsimulatorfreak, der ca 20h am tag zockt, denkt, dass er auch in der Realität ein Flugzug fliegen kann. ^^(z.B.)
Und da kommt dann sowas bei raus wie am 11.09.01 XD   (Witzwitz lachlach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Nein aber diese Diskussion ist doch das selbe, wie die Diskussion, um bestimmte Musikarten und deren Gefahrpotenzial. (würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das demnächst auch wieder von irgendnem Politiker oder einem sogenannten Spezialisten in den raum geworfen wird)


----------



## Brabbel (18. September 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Herrmann, Herrmann.... hmmm...
> ....das war doch der Mann, der behauptet, mit 2 Mass Bier (2 Liter...) könnte man noch ohne
> Probleme Auto fahren.
> Ich glaube, der macht es so oder so nicht mehr lange.
> Einfach /ignore.



Nein, war er nicht. Das war Günther Beckstein. 

Und zu diesem Artikel - als Filme aufkamen gab es eine solche Debatte, als das Fernsehen kam gab und gibt es Debatten und auch das Internet sorgt für viel Gesprächsstoff. Alle Medien wurden oder werden mal für das eine oder andere verantwortlich gemacht. 

Grundsätzlich hat das ganze sowieso nur mit Populismus zu tun. Wen genau Herr Herrmann mit seinen platten Auswürfen erreichen möchte - ich weis es nicht. Eventuell ist er aber auch viel klüger als wir alle, wahrscheinlich eher dümmer. Politiker sind meist nicht unbedingt für ihre Sachkenntnis bekannt, man braucht in diesem Beruf ja eher andere Qualitäten. 

Seine Meinung zur "Abscheulichkeit" mancher Film/Spielszenen teile ich allerdings. Verbieten bzw verdammen wäre aber der falsche Weg. Das macht es ja nur interessanter.


----------



## bny' (18. September 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Herrmann, Herrmann.... hmmm...
> ....das war doch der Mann, der behauptet, mit 2 Mass Bier (2 Liter...) könnte man noch ohne
> Probleme Auto fahren.
> Ich glaube, der macht es so oder so nicht mehr lange.
> Einfach /ignore.



Nur mal so nebenbei, zur Korrektur. Der Spezl mit den 2 Maß Bier, war unser Ministerpräsident (nicht der Innenminister) Beckstein.


----------



## Shênya (18. September 2008)

Rurak-shattrath schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen, dass ein totaler Flugsimulatorfreak, der ca 20h am tag zockt, denkt, dass er auch in der Realität ein Flugzug fliegen kann. ^^(z.B.)
> Und da kommt dann sowas bei raus wie am 11.09.01 XD   (Witzwitz lachlach
> 
> 
> ...



Das war nich witzig....


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (18. September 2008)

smokeyyyy schrieb:


> Schade eigtl, die Amis machen damit viel Geld.




Das die Amis damit viel Geld machen liegt nicht an den Sammelklagen sondern am Strafmaß. Im Gegensatz zu deutschem Recht, wo es "Festbeträge" für Strafen gibt wird in Amerika der Betrag prozentual am Firmenwert orientiert. Also wenn McDonalds mal 1% Strafe zahlen muss kommen da schon locker ein paar Millionen zusammen.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (18. September 2008)

smokeyyyy schrieb:


> Was Bier dort zu sagen hat ist vollkommen egal, da das 0,5 Promille Gesetz in Bayern genauso zählt wie sonstwo auch.
> Oder willst du damit sagen wenn es in einem Bundesland besonders viele Pädophile gibt sei es dort auch "an der Tagesordnung" und halb so wild? Lächerlich.


Nein... DAS war sicherlich NICHT die Absicht meines Postings. Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass bestimmte Aussagen in bestimmten Ohren anders klingen. Also eben hört sich die "Bier-Aussage" in den Ohren eines Bayers eben anders an, als eines (beispielsweise) Ostfriesen. (Im Grunde genommen ist das eh nur so ein "Stammtisch-Gespräch" und nicht wirklich ernst zu nehmen... ähnlich wie BILD-Artikel.) Genauso ist es doch mit diesen "Killerspiel"-Debatten... diese Aussage stösst bei der älteren Generation sicherlich auf Gehör und wirkt dort gewaltig! Während die jüngere Schicht sich darüber empört.



haro3777 schrieb:


> ich [...] habe einen kaufmännischen beruf, eine frau und zwei kinder. [...]


Boah...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bist Du aber pervers...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wie kann man nur?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ernsthaft... ich denke unter der Spielergemeinschaft ist uns allen klar, dass kein Mensch, der einen "gesunden" Verstand hat, nur durch ein Spiel aggresiv wird.
Des Weiteren wird Pädophilie doch als Krankheit angesehen... die Betroffenen können scheinbar nichtmal was dagegen machen. (Also so hab ich das zumindest verstanden.) Da sind die Hintergründe etwas ganz anderes. Allein von dieser Sicht aus, ist der Vergleich sowieso hinfällig.


----------



## derkabo (18. September 2008)

das ist echt richtig zum kotzen ich zahl für die steuer das sie uns noch mehr verbieten am ende heists wer sein schnitzel mim messer schneidet hat ka hemmung nen menschen mim messer was abzuschneiden was fällt denen den noch fürn blödsin ein


----------



## Stüssy (18. September 2008)

> wie Herr Herrmann sind ebenso aggressiv und menschenverachtend wie Adolf Hitler.
> 
> Das ist eine Aussage, die genauso wenig belegbar ist wie H.´s Thesen, aber ich brülle sie trotzdem einfach mal in den Raum.
> Haben Herrmann, Beckstein & Co ja auch so gemacht.




/join


----------



## DanB (18. September 2008)

Man die Politiker habe doch von sowas eh keine ahnung und labern oft mals son scheiß. Genauso wie keiner der politiker jemals ein "killer"spiel gespielt hat, aber trotzdem weiß das sie zum morden aufstacheln und ich wette er hat nur mal ein paar besonders brutale bilder von Der Pate von seinen untertanen gesehen, um auch eine "begründung" für den mist zu haben den er sa zusammen redet!!!

Der will doch nur stimmen bei alten leuten sammeln, die das auch noch gluben, weil sie da noch weniger ahnung haben als er und denken was er sagt wird schon stimmen.

DanB


----------



## Minastirit (18. September 2008)

Rurak-shattrath schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen, dass ein totaler Flugsimulatorfreak, der ca 20h am tag zockt, denkt, dass er auch in der Realität ein Flugzug fliegen kann. ^^(z.B.)
> Und da kommt dann sowas bei raus wie am 11.09.01 XD   (Witzwitz lachlach
> 
> 
> ...


du bist so witzig .. solltest komiker werden ...


ot: Zum glück leb ich nicht in Deutschland. Aber wenn es irgedwann ein baar besoffene Politiker schaffen so ein Recht gegen games zu erzwingen und es auch noch schaffen.. Da hab ich angst dass es irgendwann auch die schweiz erwischt. (ok hatte auch schon etliche trottel die sowas versucht haben aber soweit wie in deutschland isses noch nid zum glück)

und peod = gamer ? ... kann man ja überhaut nicht vergleichen
einer der ein kleines kind schlägt und schlimmeres .. sogar noch tötet 
vs
einer der an seinem pc hock und mit seiner maus und tastatur 40000millionen pixel zerstört ..


----------



## LordofDemons (18. September 2008)

Pala_mit_Gummihammer schrieb:


> Passt zwar jetzt nicht ganz so zu WoW aber hat doch etwas mit der derzeitigen Diskussion zwischen Bayerns Innenminister Hermanns und den Gamern zu tun.
> Wie ich eben auf shortnews.de lesen musste werden wir Gamer, von Herrn Hermann mit einem potenziellen Triebtäter verglichen. In der News werden explizite Vergleiche zwischen Gamern und Pädophilen gezogen.
> 
> Quelle: http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=727694
> ...


sie treten doch den gamern nur auf die füße weil viele gamer erst mal noch gar nicht wählen dürfen und die die wählen da wird dann halt spekuliert das die sowieso nicht zur wahl gehen würden und die konservativen wähler aus bayern ziehn se damit super auf ihre seite. Denen gehts doch bloß darum möglichst lang im amt zu sein kohle zu scheffeln und danach is ihnen alles scheißegal. Die treten uns wie gesagt nur auf die füße weil wir uns nicht wehren können.


----------



## Todesschleicher (18. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Der spinnt doch, als ob mich WoW zu irgendetwas anstacheln würde.
> Wenn der soetwas nocheinmal behauptet, organisier ich ein Raid auf sein Haus, werde mein Erdelement dort positionieren und ihm ein paar Sturmschläge reindrücken.
> 
> Pah....Nachahmungseffekt, von wegen.


Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





theduke666 schrieb:


> Herrmann, Herrmann.... hmmm...
> ....das war doch der Mann, der behauptet, mit 2 Mass Bier (2 Liter...) könnte man noch ohne
> Probleme Auto fahren.
> Ich glaube, der macht es so oder so nicht mehr lange.
> Einfach /ignore.


Nein, das war Beckstein, der Ministerpräsident von Bayern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema: Langsam wirds Zeit für eine Massenklage an das Bundesverfassungsgericht. Das was diese "Politiker" in Bayern fabrizieren kann man nur noch als schwere Volksverhetzung, Diffamierung und Unterdrückung von Minderheiten werten. 

Gaming is NOT a crime!


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Oktober 2008)

Kennt ihr schon http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=20-Bv3eOKN8&...feature=related ? Kurz AFK, Kopf an Wand schlagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (2. Oktober 2008)

> Kurz AFK, Kopf an Wand schlagen. biggrin.gif



olol ich mach gleich mit


----------



## Melih (2. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Kennt ihr schon http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=20-Bv3eOKN8&...feature=related ? Kurz AFK, Kopf an Wand schlagen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kopf----->tisch

wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal.....


----------



## David (2. Oktober 2008)

Tut mir wirklich leid, aber ich gönne es Bayern doch schon sehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (2. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Kennt ihr schon http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=20-Bv3eOKN8&...feature=related ? Kurz AFK, Kopf an Wand schlagen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ihre musik fand cih schon immer scheisse aber jetzt mag ich sie auch als person nemmer... son müll zu verzapfn...


----------



## David (2. Oktober 2008)

Christina Stürmer.. die war doch schon immer toll. *g*


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich konnte diese komische Schranze nie leiden... und jetzt noch weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mein... mir kann ja eh alles egal sind... bin ja in den Augen unserer Werten Politiker und anderer sowieso ein totaler Schwerverbrecher, potentieller Terrorist, Amokläufer, Pädophiler etc. und das nur weil ich Spaß habe Pixel zu zerbröseln... 
Schon seit Tetris ist das so... dort hat es angefangen mit den Pixel zerbröseln...


----------



## Manoroth (2. Oktober 2008)

ich zocke seit ich etwa 10 bin (damals auch tetris zelda etc^^) und seit ich etwa 12 bin ego shooter zum teil und hab noch nie auch nur n gedanken daran verschwendet wen umzulegn geschweige denn n amoklauf zu starten...

die politiker ham wirklich keine ahnung von den ganzen game sachn aber reissn ihre klappen immer so gross auf das der eifelturm reinpassn würde...


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Oktober 2008)

also ich mag das video ^^ ka wieso mir gefällt das iwie gut text is scheiße interpretin auch aber es gefällt mir so ich geh jetzt mal die messer wetzen


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. Oktober 2008)

> und hab noch nie auch nur n gedanken daran verschwendet wen umzulegn geschweige denn n amoklauf zu starten...



Kommst ja auch aus der Schweiz.lol
Ich glaube jeder  zockende Bayer hat schonmal mit dem Gedanken gespielt einen politiker umzubringen (oder ich bin verrückt, is warscheinlicher <.<)
Nu ist es sowieso egal, Beckstein und Huber sind weg vom Fenster.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Oktober 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Kommst ja auch aus der Schweiz.lol
> Ich glaube jeder  zockende Bayer hat schonmal mit dem Gedanken gespielt einen politiker umzubringen (oder ich bin verrückt, is warscheinlicher <.<)
> Nu ist es sowieso egal, Beckstein und Huber sind weg vom Fenster.


das bayrische volk hat gesprochen und dazu gehöre ich ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ich zocke seit ich etwa 10 bin (damals auch tetris zelda etc^^) und seit ich etwa 12 bin ego shooter zum teil und hab noch nie auch nur n gedanken daran verschwendet wen umzulegn geschweige denn n amoklauf zu starten...
> 
> die politiker ham wirklich keine ahnung von den ganzen game sachn aber reissn ihre klappen immer so gross auf das der eifelturm reinpassn würde...


Mit 12 hab ich nur "Ego-Shooter" bei den Kumpels auf'n 486ern gesehen und gelegentlich gezockt, in Form von Wolfenstein oder Doom I. Aber zu Hause hat ich n SNES mit Mortal Kombat 1, dann 2 und irgendwann gabs dann auch noch die 3. Lecker Fatalaties! *FRIENDSHIP ... FRIENDSHIP* *BABALITY* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=EdcGL4eOZQk


----------



## Squarg (5. Oktober 2008)

BIG ULTRA FLAME INCOMING !
Scherz,

meine Kindheit wurde geprägt durch:

- Serious Sam 1
- Serious Sam 2

- Half Life 1
- Team Fortress 1

Weshalb man mich doch nicht direkt in eine Schublade stecken
kann.

Es ist einfach Wahnsinn was sich die Politiker zur Zeit im Bezug
auf Gamer etc. erlauben. 
Anstatt wichtige Probleme anzusprechen wird versucht durch solche 
Hetzkampagnen von den wirklichen Problemen in Lande
abzulenken um das gemeine Volk ruhig zu halten.

Gott sei Dank gibt es Organisationen die den Politikern die 
Stirn bieten, wie zB. Stigma, Pc Games etc.
Meiner Meinung nach wird das auf lange Dauer nicht funktioniert,
da auch die "jüngeren" Spieler irgendwann zu Wählern werden
und es den Politikern bei den Wahlen zurückzahlen können,
indem sie Links/Rechtsextrem oder auch gar nicht wählen.

Naja, ich reg mich gar nicht so darüber auf.
In 4 Monaten redet sowieso niemand mehr davon.
Dann wird die Inquisition oh verzeihung, ich mein die 
Regierung einen neuen Sündenbock haben um
von den wirklichen Problemen abzulenken.

mfG. Squarg


----------

